
The Ivory Highway – Inside the World of Elephant Poaching (2014) - sidko
http://www.mensjournal.com/magazine/print-view/the-ivory-highway-20140213
======
anonymousDan
Depressing. I wonder if having some kind of real time tracking system for
elephants could help. Although I suppose it could perhaps even make things
worse if poachers got access to it.

